# Single Tapered Tbg



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

I've been using tapered TBG, 8.25 inches effective length, drawing to 34 inches. Bands tapers: 40-25mm

Using 12mm lead, what speed should I be getting from this setup and ammo?

Any idea?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not sure on what speeds you should be getting, but for lead I would recommend double TBG.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I messed with a 40/30 taper at 8.5" and 36ish draw, got some pretty decent speed.probably around 230-250. Thats .50 lead in the fence. Heavier ammo moving at slower speed is more effective than lighter, smoking fast ammo. Plus your arms don't have to strain=more accurate. I rarely make double band sets and when I do, I end up hating myself.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

After a few months pause. I've set up 2 slingshots, one with DTBG 25-20 and a singles TBG 40-25.

Shot both with 10g lead, i.e 12mm ammo.

I seem to get the a tad more power on the doubles provided I can draw the doubles. The singles are easier to draw.

The band life on the singles are longer than the doubles!

Beautiful slingshot you got there popshot.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, great picture!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I also like singles, an


pop shot said:


> I messed with a 40/30 taper at 8.5" and 36ish draw, got some pretty decent speed.probably around 230-250. Thats .50 lead in the fence. Heavier ammo moving at slower speed is more effective than lighter, smoking fast ammo. Plus your arms don't have to strain=more accurate. I rarely make double band sets and when I do, I end up hating myself.


 I also like singles, the double bands tend to be more rigid and stack in TBG. It's true that heavier bullets are more effective moving slow than small faster bullets... I like my little .32s for plinking though.

The little bullets are better with TB blue and black. They are effective on birds at high velocity but not much else.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

How wide are your posts pop shot? I'm wondering how narrow you can get away with using such wide bands.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I messed with a 40/30 taper at 8.5" and 36ish draw, got some pretty decent speed.probably around 230-250. Thats .50 lead in the fence. Heavier ammo moving at slower speed is more effective than lighter, smoking fast ammo. Plus your arms don't have to strain=more accurate. I rarely make double band sets and when I do, I end up hating myself.


i know, mine sit in bags lol


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> How wide are your posts pop shot? I'm wondering how narrow you can get away with using such wide bands.


Those bands are 40mm wide, and they wrap around the tip to the sides. I think those tips are 30mm wide. You can fold the bands too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to shoot double TBG straights until I had an accident and lost about 60% of my strength on one side.I was forced to go single layer to be able to shoot accurate and longer shooting sessions. I realized then that the gain with doubles bands is not as significant as you would expect.I will probably stay single layer even if I get my strength back. With a single taper and .44 cal lead makes a quiet smooth and efficient combo.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Say you go for a single per side 40-30. That is 70mm for a set, 140mm for 2 sets. The witdh of TB is 140mm, so 2 band sets per width!

I really can't see that much power gain from doubles 25-20, 2 per sides with 12mm lead. May be with heavier ammo there's a noticeble difference?

If anyone has a chrony, grateful if a single bands 40-30 could be cronied for results.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Jacktrevally said:


> Say you go for a single per side 40-30. That is 70mm for a set, 140mm for 2 sets. The witdh of TB is 140mm, so 2 band sets per width!
> 
> I really can't see that much power gain from doubles 25-20, 2 per sides with 12mm lead. May be with heavier ammo there's a noticeble difference?
> 
> If anyone has a chrony, grateful if a single bands 40-30 could be cronied for results.


It is much easier and economical to make and more pleasant as well as efficient to shoot singles. If you need/want more velocity, Why not just use a smaller ball such as a 10mm instead of a 12mm? Although you lose some "smash" factor, as the old saying goes, "a hit with a .22 is better than a miss with a .45 (a .470 in this case)."


----------

